

Prey Project: Recovery stories (OSS really works) - dtorres
http://preyproject.com/blog/cat/recoveries

======
acron0
The thing about Prey is that it only works based on the assumption that the
thief has no knowledge of its presence or that the concept of 'software that
phones home' is even possible. As Prey becomes more popular eventually thieves
will catch on and will just then it will become less and less effective. Sad,
really, because it's a great idea and superbly executed.

